# Is winter over in the Northeast?



## hammer (Mar 17, 2010)

Sure seems like it...no snow in sight.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 17, 2010)

How 'bout dem Red Sox?

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

The best part of ski season is upon us. The only problem is I'll have to start traveling further again for skiing soon.


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> The best part of ski season is upon us. The only problem is I'll have to start traveling further again for skiing soon.


Note that I didn't ask if ski season was over...although with family schedules and April vacation it's about a 98% chance it's over for me already. :sad:


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Note that I didn't ask if ski season was over...although with family schedules and April vacation it's about a 98% chance it's over for me already. :sad:



I got it. My point was don't worry about it. Some great skiing to be done. Just sayin'.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2010)

For the majority of the I-95 Corridor in New England, winter is more than likely done 

Models suggest that some "cold" air will try and set back into the Northeast sometime next week, so ski country of NY/VT/NH/ME could be seeing net gains in snow in the coming weeks. Storms with a cold rain in coastal areas/South of the Mass Pike and then snow in the mountains

Bottomline, the base depths right now are GREAT, and IMHO the best time of the year to be on the hill is upon us, and this right now has the makings of a GREAT spring skiing season!


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> I got it. My point was don't worry about it. Some great skiing to be done. Just sayin'.


I know that you got it...just don't want to get harrassed by those who think I'm saying that ski season is over.

As mentioned, for most of us, we have a lot of primo spring skiing ahead...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

The AZ Summit might be my last hurrah for the season. Maybe I can get out once or twice for a little April skiing, but I doubt it.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

In the last 3 weeks (or so)...Mt. Snow has had 5' of snow. While I was out raking and dropping fertilizer yesterday, you can bet I'll be skiing into April. I do enjoy the "backyard" skiers though. This time of year the snow is soft, the sun is warm and the lift lines just aren't there. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> In the last 3 weeks (or so)...Mt. Snow has had 5' of snow. While I was out raking and dropping fertilizer yesterday, you can bet I'll be skiing into April. I do enjoy the "backyard" skiers though. This time of year the snow is soft, the sun is warm and the lift lines just aren't there, and the beer on Cuzzin's Deck at Mount Snow is cold and plentiful. Ahhhhhh!



Fixed it for 'ya Glenn!   :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya Glenn!   :beer:



LOL! Yeah, I forgot a very important detail! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe I can get out once or twice for a little April skiing, but I doubt it.



i'm hoping for a repeat of last spring.  we do a family vacation to FL in April and i want to ski at least once more after we get back.. I'd love to get a day in May. May 1 being a Saturday I'm hoping for a road trip to Sugarbush (about the farthest i can manage for a day trip)

winter is not over until i say it is over!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm hoping for a repeat of last spring.  we do a family vacation to FL in April and i want to ski at least once more after we get back.. I'd love to get a day in May. May 1 being a Saturday I'm hoping for a road trip to Sugarbush (about the farthest i can manage for a day trip)
> 
> winter is not over until i say it is over!



May 1st is my Birthday. Maybe I can talk someone into watching my kids as a gift ... get some skiing in. Is Sunday River still free on May 1st?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope to get 4-5 days in following the Summit.  Really hoping K makes it for May 8th.  I'll be in Quebec City the weekend of the 1st-2nd on a non-skiing vacation.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> May 1st is my Birthday. Maybe I can talk someone into watching my kids as a gift ... get some skiing in. Is Sunday River still free on May 1st?



Seems that SR is talking about a set shutdown date this year of April 19th (Patriots Day) this year.  Boyne is playing the numbers game, not the snow melt game FWIW


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Seems that SR is talking about a set shutdown date this year of April 19th (Patriots Day) this year.  Boyne is playing the numbers game, not the snow melt game FWIW



any rumblings yet @ mt. snow?  might try to get there 3/29 if i can swing it at home.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> any rumblings yet @ mt. snow?  might try to get there 3/29 if i can swing it at home.



My hunch is this year will be no different than the last 2 under Peak.  Essentially that they'll keep spinning the lifts as long as there's snow and a sufficient number of people keep showing up to cover expenses.

I'd also guess that they'll do things at the end like they for the 1st time last year, where instead of finishing the season with Carinthia shut down and skiing/riding off the Main + North face, that they'll finish up over at Carinthia and shut down the rest of the mountain towards the bitter end.  This way, with the park(s) still up, it practically guarentees them the drive up day ticket volume they want to cover expenses,  and if they say seeded some bumps on a trail over there(since they most likely won't be spinning a lift on The North face), I think that it would be a win/win/win situation


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> May 1st is my Birthday. Maybe I can talk someone into watching my kids as a gift ... get some skiing in. Is Sunday River still free on May 1st?



If they're still open Wildcat is free on your birthday. My b-day is in August so I guess there's no chance of me skiing free.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> my hunch is this year will be no different than the last 2 under peak.  Essentially that they'll keep spinning the lifts as long as there's snow and a sufficient number of people keep showing up to cover expenses.
> 
> I'd also guess that they'll do things at the end like they for the 1st time last year, where instead of finishing the season with carinthia shut down and skiing/riding off the main + north face, that they'll finish up over at carinthia and shut down the rest of the mountain towards the bitter end.  This way, with the park(s) still up, it practically guarentees them the drive up day ticket volume they want to cover expenses,  and if they say seeded some bumps on a trail over there(since they most likely won't be spinning a lift on the north face), i think that it would be a win/win/win situation



do want! Do want! Do want! =)


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Is winter over in the Northeast?.



Winter is over in the Northeast (and the whole northern hemisphere) on 3/20.  

Winter weather and ski season.....different story.


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Winter is over in the Northeast (and the whole northern hemisphere) on 3/20.
> 
> Winter weather and ski season.....different story.


Meant winter from a weather perspective...

Actually, meteorological winter ended 17 days ago...:razz:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2010)

Its now called spring..part 2 of the ski season.


----------



## abc (Mar 17, 2010)

In the northeast? No! For anyone still wanting to ski, I KNOW there're still plenty of base for a couple more weeks of spring skiing in the Catskills and Vermont.

However for me, it looks like it might be over after all. My bike is calling me by name insistantly. Even my Mom called and asked me if I've taken the bike out to enjoy such gorgeous weather! :-o That does make me wonder if I'm being silly to even think about driving hours to go skiing, while WASTING the fantastic biking weather at my doorstep!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2010)

abc said:


> In the northeast? No! For anyone still wanting to ski, I KNOW there're still plenty of base for a couple more weeks of spring skiing in the Catskills and Vermont.
> 
> However for me, it looks like it might be over after all. My bike is calling me by name insistantly. Even my Mom called and asked me if I've taken the bike out to enjoy such gorgeous weather! :-o That does make me wonder if I'm being silly to even think about driving hours to go skiing, while WASTING the fantastic biking weather at my doorstep!!!



8 to 9 months coming upto bike vs  another few weeks of for what many consider to be (me included) the best part of the ski season, no brainer.  I'm driving and sliding downhill and keeping my butt out of the saddle a little bit longer!


----------



## abc (Mar 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> 8 to 9 months coming upto bike vs  another few weeks of for what many consider to be (me included) the best part of the ski season, no brainer.  I'm driving and sliding downhill and keeping my butt out of the saddle a little bit longer!


Not exactly. I don't ride much in the 90+ degree of July/August.  

Truth be told, if the skiing is nearby, I'd do it for the reason you sited. Or at least one day skiing and one day biking. But to drive for hours, when those "hours" could have been spend riding. And be done with a drink and food mid-afternoon instead of the wee hour of the night exhausted...

At the end of the day, both biking and skiing are much the same to me: *SPEED and the sensation of glide.* 

With weather like this weekend, it's lift ticket + gas money + overnight lodging + paying for food on one side of the equation, vs. take the bike out, ride till my legs had enough, put the bike back in the corner. It's no brainer for me.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 17, 2010)

never over, just a state of mind.....


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm hoping for a repeat of last spring.  we do a family vacation to FL in April and i want to ski at least once more after we get back.. I'd love to get a day in May. May 1 being a Saturday I'm hoping for a road trip to Sugarbush (about the farthest i can manage for a day trip)
> 
> winter is not over until i say it is over!



At this rate Im not sure even Jay will make it into May.  Burke is doing great so far as there tons of snow on it, but the recent surge in temps coupled wtih 5 blue-bird days in a row is taking a toll on the remaing snow.  Im enjoying it while its there.  Is it too late to ask for one last dump of snow?


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> 8 to 9 months coming upto bike vs  another few weeks of for what many consider to be (me included) the best part of the ski season, no brainer.  I'm driving and sliding downhill and keeping my butt out of the saddle a little bit longer!



Agreed.  Fuck the bike.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 17, 2010)

The long term forecast of cooler temps middle of next week.  I think normal highs for late march are only in the low 40's anyway.  Sun will take its toll but id say there is plenty of skiing left this season.  

My preseason goal was 10 months of skiing in New England.  It looks like I will get 8 months in. I dropped the ball on good October skiing and July on mw may not be possible this year.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 17, 2010)

Never say die!!!!


----------



## Clarkl23 (Mar 17, 2010)

We got a free mid-week pass from Jay when we ran an EICSL trip there in December.  I figure I can grab at least another day or 2 there after Wildcat closes.  Last I heard I think Wildcat picked up another foot of snow while the rest of us were flooding.  Just don't count on much grooming though.

Clark


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2010)

Clarkl23 said:


> We got a free mid-week pass from Jay when we ran an EICSL trip there in December.  I figure I can grab at least another day or 2 there after Wildcat closes.  Last I heard I think Wildcat picked up another foot of snow while the rest of us were flooding.  Just don't count on much grooming though.
> 
> Clark



I wouldn't necessarily count on Jay staying open past Wildcat this year (if Wildcat spins the lifts until the snow is gone).  Jay, hasn't had a really big snowfall total season (as of yet) and historically since they don't/don't have to make as much snow as many other Northeast areas, their snowpack is made up of maore natural than manmade and as a result their meltout is often quicker than those who rely more on manmade


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow.  Second March where we have gotten little or no snow and warm temps.  So much for March being one of the snowiest months


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Seems that SR is talking about a set shutdown date this year of April 19th (Patriots Day) this year.  Boyne is playing the numbers game, not the snow melt game FWIW



April 19th is the shutdown day for Sunday River. However, they plan to keep Sugarloaf open well beyond that date. They are even advertising Boyne passholder deals on the Sunday River website for lodging at Sugarloaf after the 19th. Numbers game in a sense (obviously they would run the lifts until the last patch of snow melted if it were profitable), but more about not duplicating efforts. They have designated Sunday River as the place for early season, and Sugarloaf as the place for late season. Works for me, I skied October 14th at Sunday River and will possibly ski Sugarloaf in May on my Boyne pass!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  Second March where we have gotten little or no snow and warm temps.  So much for March being one of the snowiest months



Don't count the winter out yet, at least at Wildcat:

Per NOAA (Bolded interesting stuff):

Detailed text forecast
Tonight: A slight chance of showers before 2am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 22. Windy, with a west wind between 32 and 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 29. Windy, with a west wind 22 to 26 mph becoming south. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Sunday Night: A chance of freezing rain. Cloudy, with a low around 29. Windy, with a southwest wind between 32 and 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Monday: A chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Calm wind becoming northwest between 7 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.

Monday Night: *Snow likely*. Cloudy, with a low around 24. West wind 5 to 13 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.

Tuesday: Rain and snow. High near 38. Breezy. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.

Tuesday Night: *Snow likely*. Cloudy, with a low around *21*. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Wednesday*: A chance of snow*. Cloudy, with a high near *31*. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Wednesday Night: *A chance of snow shower*s. Mostly cloudy, with a low around *7*. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near *28*.

Thursday Night: *A chance of snow.* Mostly cloudy, with a low around *-1*. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday: Cloudy, with a high near *18*.

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around *-4.*

Saturday: Partly sunny, with a high near *20*.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is the deal with potential for snow this week: if it does not snow and temps stay low, skiing will really suck as the snow is currently saturated with moisture from many days of spring temps. So that stuff is going to freeze up hard as a rock as tumps go lower. It is going to take at least a few inches to make non-groomed terrain ski well again once it freezes over (or it will take getting back into the spring corn cycle). So hopefully it does actually snow or skiing won't be too great again until the corn cycle begins again.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 21, 2010)

Just started snowing on Burke Mt.!  Its only flurries for now but I'll take it!


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 21, 2010)

Snowing pretty hard now.  Starting to stick and accumulate on my deck!  Anyone know what are the chances this could turn into a couple of inches by afternoon?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2010)

We weren't going for much more than a summit coating at Burke but perhaps an inch or two for the summit is doable.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 21, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> We weren't going for much more than a summit coating at Burke but perhaps an inch or two for the summit is doable.



I saw that, thanks.  Currently a coating at the base (maybe quarter inch?)and not sure what is like at the summit but its still snowing.  Either way its good to see all that brown and green covered again with white.  IF it continues it should be a great day, worried about temps though as we have yet entered the hottest part of the day.   Thanks for your forecast, lately I have been checking snowforecast.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2010)

I tell ya, it really helps to have real-time reports like yours.  There's only so much we can tell from radar/satellite.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 21, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I tell ya, it really helps to have real-time reports like yours.  There's only so much we can tell from radar/satellite.



I live at about 1600 feet and so far its still snowing and about half an inch on the ground.  Im about to head into town and curious to see if they are getting snow and if it sticks, I will let you know.  Summit should have an inch by now.  Im truly hoping it continues into the day at which point I will carve it with my snowboard.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool thanks!  Still some of this continuing into early this afternoon before it gradually slides northward (and warms).  I nudged up summit accumulations a bit for NVT.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 21, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Cool thanks!  Still some of this continuing into early this afternoon before it gradually slides northward (and warms).  I nudged up summit accumulations a bit for NVT.



In town it just started to stick.  My suv's temp gage says 32 in town and 31 here at 1600ft.  Still snowing and I have almost one full inch on my deck by the looks of it, roads are all covered, its winter again around here!  My neighbour whom I just saw said its pretty nice up there (meaning summit at Burke), Im gonna hit it later.  After a Beer or two.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been watching the NWS reports over the past five or so years.  In general when they indicate  "chance", the probabilities associated with it are usually quite low, which is another way of saying "it's unlikely we'll get anything at all, and if we do, it will be a dusting."  It will make things look pretty, but won't change the skiing conditions one iota.

Having said that, it does appear that Wildcat might stand a chance of some interesting frozen precip, (after today's rain) given that marginal temps will be the trend.  This could mean variable conditions - more winter like atop but more spring like lower half of mountain.

http://snowforecast.com/WildcatMountainSkiResort



Bostonian said:


> Don't count the winter out yet, at least at Wildcat:
> 
> Per NOAA (Bolded interesting stuff):
> 
> ...


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 22, 2010)

Plus, among other things, it's a confidence level thing too.  The differences between computer model solutions are "blended" into forecasts 2 or 3+ days anyways.

The closer track will pull in more rain but perhaps northernmost resorts can hang onto the variable (elevation dependent) conditions.  We'll keep adjusting on those areas.  

How was your trip Bill?


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Plus, among other things, it's a confidence level thing too. The differences between computer model solutions are "blended" into forecasts 2 or 3+ days anyways.
> 
> The closer track will pull in more rain but perhaps northernmost resorts can hang onto the variable (elevation dependent) conditions. We'll keep adjusting on those areas.
> 
> How was your trip Bill?


  Those are really great points.  People get so fixated on silver-bullet forecasts that they lose sight of the ambiguities that generalizations and wide-area forecasting creates.

I'll write about my trip later today in a post over at the non-northeast trip forum.  Needless to say, it will be somewhat non-traditional report.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 22, 2010)

Saddleback picked up 2" of snow yesterday. Was snowing pretty good on the upper mtn from 11 until 2 or so and then died down.    Riding the Kennebago quad up starting about 3100 feet and going up to about 4000 you could really see the effect elevation was playing.

Really just a dusting though down at the base lodge when we left the mtn around 2:30.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like its going to be cold in the Cats this weekend...frozen in the morning and not warming up that much...base preservation.


----------



## shortandsweet (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't give up yet.  Much colder air on the way and maybe even some snow Friday and again Monday.  Hey, remember April of 2007!!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2010)

Lows in SoVT look to be in the teens and 20's on Friday and Sturday night. It's gonna be like February out there. Maybe we'll get some snow...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Lows in SoVT look to be in the teens and 20's on Friday and Sturday night. It's gonna be like February out there. Maybe we'll get some snow...



I'm gonna give the edges a little bit of extra attention (compared to a "normal" March tune) this Friday night.  Plus, I'll have to do some extra snow temp calculations to figure out the right wax to use for our Duct Tape Derby sled on Sunday


----------



## WJenness (Mar 24, 2010)

shortandsweet said:


> Hey, remember April of 2007!!!!!





I think this is the skiing equivalent to "REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!!"

-w


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm gonna give the edges a little bit of extra attention (compared to a "normal" March tune) this Friday night.  Plus, I'll have to do some extra snow temp calculations to figure out the right wax to use for our Duct Tape Derby sled on Sunday



Excellent!  I'm so excited for the event!


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2010)

NVT does not seem to pretty right now.  

From Stowe this morning:
Only one black trail is open.

"The Gondola is on wind hold; Sunny Spruce Quad & Sensation Quad are  on hold due to icing.  It is snowing lightly this morning and we have  picked up a dusting to 1" of new snow overnight.  We groomed 27 trails  last night and we recommend sticking to the groomed routes today.   Steeper and ungroomed terrain has been temporarily closed until the snow  softens.  Winds are a bit blustery-- you may want to add another layer  of clothing to fully enjoy your day."

Sugarbush:
"
_Last Updated: Wednesday, March 24th at 9:25 AM_
_Good morning Sugarbush friends! _With a couple of *wind  holds* to report (plus a maintenance delay on the _Super  Bravo Express_ at Lincoln Peak), perhaps you'll want to take  advantage of one of Mt. Ellen's last days of this season. Lincoln Peak's  _Heaven's Gate_ and _North Lynx;_ and Mt. Ellen's _Summit_  chairs are affected by this morning's 30-50mph gusts along our ridges,  so stay tuned for today's further updates...
 Surfaces on the hill are 'Spring Conditions' and 'Frozen  Granular'. We anticipate all *111 trails* being open  today, as long as any _scheduled_ lifts don't close. I plan to  start my day on one of our *38 nicely-groomed trails*,  before testing for softening on others   Currently, it's snowing  lightly, but we should see the sun emerge by afternoon, with  temperatures reaching the low 40's. That puts the spring skiing smile  back on _my_ face! Please note: Mt. Ellen's _Inverness_  trail is closed for race training until 1:00 PM."


Jay Peak
most blacks are closed.  37/77 trails open, FGR.


MRG
"Come  brave exciting new conditions, with skiing on Antelope to Catamount and  onwards to Broadway/Easy Way. All which have been groomed and coming out  better than most would expect. Additional runs will open as the ski  patrol test them out and the day's weather settles in a bit.   Yesterday's rain did turn over to snow over night. The  conditions will be variable, changing as you travel down the hill and  the groomers are the best place to play."


"Exciting new conditions"?? ooh, that sound a tad bit scary!




Smuggs
Can't find any qualitative report


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Plus, I'll have to do some extra snow temp calculations to figure out the right wax to use for our Duct Tape Derby sled on Sunday


  Um, isn't making it down in one piece more important than speed?  Waxing sounds like self-destructive behavior.  I didn't think most of them survived!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 24, 2010)

billski said:


> Um, isn't making it down in one piece more important than speed?  Waxing sounds like self-destructive behavior.  I didn't think most of them survived!



Not for speed. This time of the year some people have problems with sticking on the wet snow surface. Swix F4 Universal Glide wax or something equivalent is what is used.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Not for speed. This time of the year some people have problems with sticking on the wet snow surface. Swix F4 Universal Glide wax or something equivalent is what is used.



Good 'ol fashioned liquid downy soap works pretty well too! Especially for the length of a Duct Tape Derby sled run there SRO :lol:


----------



## shortandsweet (Mar 25, 2010)

*Maybe not over yet*

Probably a couple of inches across portions of NH and western ME Thursday night.  Then...  
various computer models showing the potential for some snow early next week but consistency between model runs and the models themselves has been poor.  At least we will have some cold air to work with this time as arctic air overspreads New England by this weekend and hopefully holds on into early next week.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little liquid teflon if you don't know how or don't have time to wax your skis;-)


----------



## faceplant (Mar 28, 2010)

anybody get a load of the temps starting on Thursday?

sure looks like 'winter' (ski season) will be over....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2010)

go to Sugarloaf.  It will take many, many days of warm temps to end winter up there.  Other than financial reasons, I don't see them closing before May.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2010)

What say the weather guys on the board about any back end snow fall on Wednesday? Any possibility? Forecast looks amazing for next weekend (as much as that can be trusted this far out!) but three days of rain with amounts exceeding my "powder day" six inch threshold is pretty gruesome!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> What say the weather guys on the board about any back end snow fall on Wednesday? Any possibility? Forecast looks amazing for next weekend (as much as that can be trusted this far out!) but three days of rain with amounts exceeding my "powder day" six inch threshold is pretty gruesome!



Real small chance for some backside Pow there Riv(like getting struck by lightening/winning the lottery small chance)    Looks like with the final clearing out of New England of the mega-swath of water that's here now will be big area of warm temps(15 to 25 degrees above average) that's currently stretching from basically Eastern Colorado all the way past the Mississippi River.

Time to stock up on some big number SPF for this weekend


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

The shadow of the fat lady looms tall over the hills


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2010)

Time to get the snows off the car. I held out hope for this past weekend and perhaps even this week. But I think the nails are now in the coffin as far as new snow goes. Longest stretch of winter that I can remember without even a minor snow storm. What was the last storm of at least a few inches for New England? Last week of February?


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the questions been answered...oh well.


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Time to get the snows off the car. I held out hope for this past weekend and perhaps even this week. But I think the nails are now in the coffin as far as new snow goes. Longest stretch of winter that I can remember without even a minor snow storm. What was the last storm of at least a few inches for New England? Last week of February?



Regretfully the tires came off last weekend.  I forgot what quiet sounded like!  
It's finally started snowing madly in Colorado.  :???: Go figure.  

I'm wondering if in 20 years we'll be taking trips west to get our snow fix on a regular basis.  There is already talk on www.savesnow.com about operating from mid-station upward as a sustainable future.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 30, 2010)

hammer said:


> I think the questions been answered...oh well.



Sorry I haven't been around--been on a much needed family vacation the past several days.  Of course, not much to report on.  We'll be wrapping up our discussions and updates on the site since the major warmup is on the way after the rain moves out.  Well, time to get caught up on everything. 

Cheers!


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

Mansfield stake plot is sad.  the precipitous drop started a month earlier than average.  Only good news is that snowpack at the stake is still nearly at average.  Should make for nice spring skiing up there.   Question is, for how long?


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it is a little early to count out April snow. It isn't even April yet! And historically April is Sugarloaf's second snowiest month of the year. Regardless, ski season is nowhere near over! The snowpack is still very deep at many areas and I am sure there are at least several weeks of great Spring skiing left.

I am just as disapointed as anyone about the recent weather, and the Spring skiing season certainly isn't shaping up to be one of the better ones. However, to write of April snow before April even gets here, and to write off the season with huge base depths seems a little extereme! I am going to stay positive and enjoy my days out!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 30, 2010)

I only got 3 powder days this year, which is not nearly enough. Way too much spring skiing / skiing in the rain. The only really good stretches of this year were last week of December - first week of January and last week in February. Jan/Feb were only mediocre in my opinion. December was about average. And March....well we basically just skipped March and went right into April.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2010)

billski said:


> Mansfield stake plot is sad.  the precipitous drop started a month earlier than average.  Only good news is that snowpack at the stake is still nearly at average.  Should make for nice spring skiing up there.   Question is, for how long?


I was looking at the stake data earlier this month. The stake graph does not show the entire picture of the season. Looking at that graph, the two things that are true that stick out is snow started later than average and the "beginning of the end" happened significantly sooner.

However, the graph also shows that the stake was above average for most of the season. In fact, even today, base depth at the stake is in fact still above average for this day. But the graph also shows that the entire season was essentially built on five storms without much in between and some deep dips following those storms. Additionally, I think any one that has skied a bit this season can attest that deep base depths at the stake do not always translate into the best skiing conditions nor is the stake graph indicative of how the snow pack on the rest of the mountain is fairing.... particularly the base. There is no snow on the ground off the mountain side pretty much any where in New England right now.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> I think it is a little early to count out April snow. It isn't even April yet! And historically April is Sugarloaf's second snowiest month of the year. Regardless, ski season is nowhere near over! The snowpack is still very deep at many areas and I am sure there are at least several weeks of great Spring skiing left.
> 
> I am just as disapointed as anyone about the recent weather, and the Spring skiing season certainly isn't shaping up to be one of the better ones. However, to write of April snow before April even gets here, and to write off the season with huge base depths seems a little extereme! I am going to stay positive and enjoy my days out!


Given the lack of excitement from the mets about the current weather pattern, I don't think it is too early to write off April for any potential snow storms. I think if there was even a hint at a potential pattern change in the next two weeks, skiing mets would be at least giving hints by now... especially with no snow in March and a month since the last micro storm for the region. And if it does not happen within the next two weeks... chances for a good storm after mid-April are pretty slim.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Given the lack of excitement from the mets about the current weather pattern, I don't think it is too early to write off April for any potential snow storms. I think if there was even a hint at a potential pattern change in the next two weeks, skiing mets would be at least giving hints by now... especially with no snow in March and a month since the last micro storm for the region. And if it does not happen within the next two weeks... chances for a good storm after mid-April are pretty slim.



Sadly, I'm in complete agreement.

Just like we used to say as Sox fans... there's always next year...

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Sadly, I'm in complete agreement.
> 
> Just like we used to say as Sox fans... there's always next year...
> 
> -w



Yeah, not looking great.  Next season will be the best!

... not that this season is over by any means


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hear the Fat Lady Singing...uke:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## hammer (Mar 31, 2010)

Folks, I think the fat lady's gone home for the night...

The maple tree in my front yard is starting to bloom...usually doesn't do that until late April to early May.


----------



## schneider (Mar 31, 2010)

*skiing next week*

bringing family in for spring break.  hopefully skiing!  any suggestions on where?  any glades open?  coming from Michigan


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Given the lack of excitement from the mets about the current weather pattern, I don't think it is too early to write off April for any potential snow storms. I think if there was even a hint at a potential pattern change in the next two weeks, skiing mets would be at least giving hints by now... especially with no snow in March and a month since the last micro storm for the region. And if it does not happen within the next two weeks... chances for a good storm after mid-April are pretty slim.



Slim, sure, no disagreement there. But.... Certainly still a relevant possibility. Long term forecasts are useful, but are often times wrong. Patriot's Day storm 2007 Sugarloaf got over 40 inches. May 1st 2008, Sugarloaf got 8 inches. I am not holding my breath, but I am not giving up hope either! I still say writing off snow, at least at Sugarloaf during their second snowiest month of the year, before the month even begins is a bit pessimistic.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 1, 2010)

The piano, accompanying her, has been tuned....


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 10, 2010)

Adding insult to injury, with all but a very limited number of areas closing this weekend, the weather has turned fouly cold for spring skiing and some ski areas up north even received some snow. Unfortunately, that only means the corn snow froze and temps do not look high enough to soften, especially without the sun. This after two days of rain. Where is that warm spring skiing weather now that it is actually wanted!  Just saw some flakes outside my window here in Ashland this morning  Which means I am staying put today... for the third day in a row.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 10, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Adding insult to injury, with all but a very limited number of areas closing this weekend, the weather has turned fouly cold for spring skiing and some ski areas up north even received some snow. Unfortunately, that only means the corn snow froze and temps do not look high enough to soften, especially without the sun. This after two days of rain. Where is that warm spring skiing weather now that it is actually wanted!  Just saw some flakes outside my window here in Ashland this morning  Which means I am staying put today... for the third day in a row.



Loon and Wildcat are the only two mountains left right now in NH. Loon has only 13 trails while Wildcat has 33... maybe they'll pick up some snow since Mount Washington is today? We can only hope...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2010)

Last week was just ridiculous with what the temps and then for many places, t-storms, did to the snowpack.  For so much of the Northeast, any snowpack under 3 feet deep or so, thawed, and once that deep, frozen layer went so did the cooling ability it has for the pack over it and the melt started occurring both top down and bottom up   And unfortunately this time of year, the chances of getting a solid refreeze of that deep cooling/insulating layer are mighty slim


----------



## legalskier (Apr 21, 2010)

_*Spring comes 10 days earlier in changed U.S. climate*
WASHINGTON (Reuters) – Spring comes about 10 days earlier in the United States than it did two decades ago, a consequence of climate change that favors invasive species over indigenous ones, scientists said on Tuesday. The phenomenon known as "spring creep" has put various species of U.S. wildlife out of balance with their traditional habitats....In Massachusetts, Davis said, those include some of the most charismatic species, such as lilies, orchids, roses and dogwoods.***_

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100420/us_nm/us_climate_spring_usa


----------



## AMAC2233 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a lot more than 10 days early this year. It was the first March here I can remember in a long time without any snow besides only a dusting.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 26, 2010)

8+ inches expected at Jay? Discuss


----------



## lazyasian (Apr 26, 2010)

Think Jay would open midweek if they got that? It'd be pretty much gone by the weekend otherwise, I'd imagine...


----------



## awf170 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jay Peak forecast from NOAA:


*Today: *Snow. High near 32. North northwest wind between 7 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible. 

*Tonight: *Snow. Low around 23. North northwest wind between 7 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible. 

*Wednesday: *Snow. High near 31. North northwest wind between 11 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.


Yeah... that is a total of 15-27 inches...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2010)

been snowing hard here now for an hr sticking to the turf and possibly  up to 6 inches of heavy wet glop by tomorrow


----------



## billski (Apr 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> been snowing hard here now for an hr sticking to the turf and possibly  up to 6 inches of heavy wet glop by tomorrow









Smugglers:





I-89 @ Bolton


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wahoo!!


----------



## Zand (Apr 27, 2010)

About 1/2" so far here... forecasts are anywhere between 3" and a foot... heard Jay has a shot at 3 feet.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 27, 2010)

Started snowing about an hour ago here, nothing sticking yet.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 27, 2010)

Snowing here in Ashland, damn. Was not expecting it this far south! Time to get my crap ready for tomorrow post work at Cannon. Need to reschedule a PT eval on my knee too. Heh! :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 27, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Snowing here in Ashland, damn. Was not expecting it this far south! Time to get my crap ready for tomorrow post work at Cannon. Need to reschedule a PT eval on my knee too. Heh! :lol:



Nice, have fun! I'll see if I can hit it pre work tomorrow. Snow is starting to stick now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2010)

got about 3 inches on the ground and still snowing hard @9pm


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2010)

> *Jay Peak Resort* For those keeping score, we're at 14-18" (base:summit), with moderate to heavy snow here at 8am. Forecasters calling for another 4-6".


.


----------



## psyflyer (Apr 28, 2010)

I have about 1.5 feet on my deck.  There is at least a full foot of snow at 1500 feet on Burke, will hike it up willoughby and get some post season turns.  Of course the biggest storm of the season comes now....  It still snowing as hard as ever and the scene out there is surreal...


----------



## psyflyer (Apr 28, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Snowing here in Ashland, damn. Was not expecting it this far south! Time to get my crap ready for tomorrow post work at Cannon. Need to reschedule a PT eval on my knee too. Heh! :lol:



is cannon open??  jay opens tomorrow.


----------



## Zand (Apr 28, 2010)

Around 6" here... still coming down.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 28, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> is cannon open??  jay opens tomorrow.


No, earned only. 2-3' up there. Only Jay and Loaf are open to the best of my knowledge.


----------

